# What Do You Guys Think Of This?



## AidansMom25 (Oct 24, 2012)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem ... 9748949410
Or
http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem ... 1211073734
75&index=3&nav=SEARCH&nid=48409428972

I personally think there precious! I know there for ferrets but one of the example pictures shows a blow dryer laying on top of one. I guess to show how sturdy it would be. Has anyone's hedgie enjoyed sleeping in a cuddle cup or something similar to this? If so I want to get zoey one.. but she never sleeps in her sleep sack so I'm not sure if I would be just wasting money.. -sigh-


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Be sure to check and see if there are any exposed seams inside. Also, how easily do they wash? Being stiff like that, I would assume they possibly need to be hand washed. They are cute.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

50/50. You just never know. They probably would not work for Sophie because she likes to be pretty well hidden away. But other hedgies might love them. I do have a cuddle cup, but it only worked for her upside down. Ha!

You said that yours doesn't sleep in her hedgie sack. Where does she sleep? That might give a clue as to whether she will like this.


----------

